# listening guides



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is a phenomenal resource, if you're listening to Brahms: http://kellydeanhansen.com/

What other guides like that are out there?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Woah! Thanks for this! I've been doing score studies on many of Brahms works. This is a great resource.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish there were a resource like this for EVERYTHING.


----------

